# saw idling but stalls as i give it gas



## jahsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

Title says it all. Fathers saw hasn't been run in about 5 weeks ( ran like a champ last time we used it) Starts right up but then craps out as soon as i touch the throttle. I can feather it and it will gain power but shortly will stall out. Am i right in thinking its a fuel delivery issue?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 19, 2012)

After you rebuild the fuel system, do not store it with gas in it.


----------



## Hermann (Jun 19, 2012)

I just had this issue with a saw, I cleaned all fuel lines - blew them out, then cleaned the carb, blew out the air filter, and was good to go, your mileage may vary..


----------



## BroncoRN (Jun 19, 2012)

Rebuild carb and use stabilizer in your gas mix.


----------



## Chris J. (Jun 19, 2012)

Check the spark screen in the muffler, it might be clogged with carbon.

Yeah, yeah, I know that I post this response way too often, but if it happens to solve the problem......


----------



## BroncoRN (Jun 19, 2012)

Chris check your PM box


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 19, 2012)

Try opening up the L side of the carb.


----------



## jahsteve (Jun 19, 2012)

Hermann said:


> I just had this issue with a saw, I cleaned all fuel lines - blew them out, then cleaned the carb, blew out the air filter, and was good to go, your mileage may vary..



Thanks for the advice. looks like a carb clean/rebuild is in order.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jun 19, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Try opening up the L side of the carb.



try this first. then try diassembling carb and cleaning it up with carbb cleaner compressed air light on compress air. there is a screen in one of the ports that can disapear with the air and they are a pain to find in the garage. it may not need a kit.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 19, 2012)

Chris J. said:


> Check the spark screen in the muffler, it might be clogged with carbon.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know that I post this response way too often, but if it happens to solve the problem......



Put it in your sig! :big_smile:


----------



## jahsteve (Jun 20, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Try opening up the L side of the carb.



would that mean turning it clockwise? or am i way off


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 20, 2012)

jahsteve said:


> would that mean turning it clockwise? or am i way off



No. Clockwise tightens the screw (leans the mixture). It may be that the saw is cutting out because the L screw is set too lean right now, meaning the saw is starved for fuel upon acceleration. Turn it counterclockwise in 1/8 turn increments to open it up and richen the mixture. After each 1/8 turn, try it out to see if it quits cutting out.

That's just one possibility among the others that have been mentioned.


----------



## jahsteve (Jun 20, 2012)

beauty thank you


----------



## wndwlkr (Jun 20, 2012)

jahsteve said:


> beauty thank you



Turn the L screw 1/2 turn counterclockwise & see how it does!


----------



## jahsteve (Jun 22, 2012)

wndwlkr said:


> Turn the L screw 1/2 turn counterclockwise & see how it does!



there were two screws to trun, An H and a LA... I went with the LA and low and behold it worked. 
thank you guys. saved the old man a lot of aggravation. Now to get his old Homelite super Xl going.


----------



## jahsteve (Jun 26, 2012)

So we used it to limb 4 cedars and on the fifth it began choking again. I adjusted again and nothing... I assume a carb clean is in order? any chance i should change the fuel filter or something of that nature?


----------



## Applehead (Jun 26, 2012)

jahsteve said:


> So we used it to limb 4 cedars and on the fifth it began choking again. I adjusted again and nothing... I assume a carb clean is in order? any chance i should change the fuel filter or something of that nature?



Yes , at least check it for resistance/obstruction. I would check the fuel lines for kinks or holes also.


----------



## CTYank (Jun 26, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Try opening up the L side of the carb.



And the H adjustment. At least temporarily, wouldn't hurt to boost idle speed, short of having clutch engage.


----------



## zogger (Jun 26, 2012)

jahsteve said:


> would that mean turning it clockwise? or am i way off




Carb screws (the H and L, the idle I screw is usually opposite to this) are valves, just like a water faucet. Righty-tighty, closed, clockwise to close them off. Lefty loosey open, counter clockwise to increase flow.


----------

